# Need some help with a taurus!!



## bama1163 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello! My name is Terek and i am from north Alabama and i am new to this forum. I have a Taurus pt 709 slim. I had the slide locked back and when i released the slide it didn't go all the way forward and now i can not pull the slide back or forward to disassemble or anything. if anyone knows what i could do to fix this it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Do you have anything in the chamber/barrel ....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Previous to having this problem, had you disassembled the gun?
It might be that you put it back together incorrectly.

I would venture to say that when you reinserted the barrel and slide, you put it into the gun in the wrong location, in terms of the takedown latch.

Remove the magazine.
Start by re-reading all of the disassembly and reassembly instructions.
Follow the regular instructions for removing the slide and barrel.
Make sure that the barrel is clear of any cartridge.
Holding the takedown latch in its down position, replace the slide, and let the slide push the barrel into position.
(Do you need to push the ejector down, to do this?)
Now release the takedown latch.
Test for function, without any magazine or cartridges.

Did that help?


----------



## birdbrain (Jun 19, 2012)

hey steve I think your on the right track, thats what I would do


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

My PT709, which I put another fifty rounds through this morning, breaks down just like a Glock. I drop the magazine, pull the slide back to clear any rounds out and let it go back to the forward position. I pull the trigger to let the striker go free, and then I grip the gun with my right hand with the four fingers over the slide and thumb around the grips. At this point I pull back on the slide about 1/8" then pull down, with the left hand, on the take-down latch. Using my right hand I just slide the slide forward off the frame. 

When you put the recoil guide rod back in place, make sure you put the flat plunger on the "step" in the barrel lug. If you look at the barrel lug you will see two steps, and the flat part of the recoil plunger goes on the "top" step, not the first one that is closest to the barrel. This is important here to put the flat on the right step. Like Steve said, read your owners manual and it spells that out. Good luck buddy!:watching:


----------

